

Top Startups You Should Check Out - morefranco
http://startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-may-2013/

======
outericky
8\. Kock.me

Freudian slip?

------
hunterleesoik
thanks for the recognition! REMEMBER YOUR DREAMS

------
hugomcastro
awesome startups in this batch!

